# Your Collection



## Overread (Dec 21, 2007)

Well some might remember the ambitious idea I had of a thread will peoples collections in - and that showed two general flaws:
1) some were scared to show off thier 2500 odd book collections
2) many members stored their collections on online book list site thingysl

So without further ado, here you can post up a link to your online book collection - be it on Shelfari, library thing or another:
here are some links to online libraries for any who wish to start an online list:
Shelfari - Welcome to Shelfari! Read, Share, Explore!
LibraryThing | Catalog your books online
http://www.bibliophil.org/default.php

now here is mine (yes I was reminded of this idea when I decided to update the list = it will get  longer) 
LibraryThing | Catalog your books online


----------



## Stenevor (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: You Collection*

Heres mine, all read in the last 2 years. The only problem I find with the site is the searching for the correct covers, too much hassle so I just use the first one that comes up now.

Shelfari - stenevor's Shelf


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: You Collection*

I'm also on Shelfari --  and I know what you mean, Stenevor, I hate searching for the covers, so very few of the covers on my 'shelf' matches the real book covers that I own -- only my collection on there is laughably out of date. I've bought so many books that need adding, so once I get round to tracking them down and adding them, mayhap I'll post the link my shelf then.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 22, 2007)

I use bibliophil.org for my books, although I haven't written in reviews or rated all of them as I spend so much time here at The Chronicles or my blog sites.

I will have to make the time it seems!  

http://www.bibliophil.org/library/MyLibrary.php


----------



## Overread (Dec 22, 2007)

rose - that link wants me to sign in 
I think you will have to give us your ID on that site  == so we can search for you that way


----------



## Connavar (Dec 22, 2007)

Let me get back to you in 2008 late 2008.


Im shamed of my collection being so small to show to other people specially in this forum where i hang out 90% of my internet time.....


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 22, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Let me get back to you in 2008 late 2008.
> 
> 
> Im shamed of my collection being so small to show to other people specially in this forum where i hang out 90% of my internet time.....


 
Yeah, me too....I only had about a hundred or so fantasy novels, and apparently that's really nothing. I've lost quite a few--including one of my favorites, so I can't really tell how much I have now....


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine was very small indeed before joining this site. In the last year or so, it's increased dramatically. It's hardly a huge collection, I think I have about two hundred and fifty books now split between my two houses, but it's about three times as many as I had a year ago! Still not enough, though. Must...keep...buying...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe. I absolutely REFUSE to by just-published stories these days, what with the popularity of askewing the lines between fantasy and sci-fi, introducing the real world into the genre, and such....what happened to the nice sword-and-sorcery type fantasy? I suppose I'd have one last ditch effort in newer stories, if I'm willing to try Eddings' "Dreamweaver" series, though anything new by Brooks or Anthony, or having to learn about new Pern characters....*shakes head and sighs*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 22, 2007)

Most of the books I've bought in the last year have been from second hand shops, and mainly older books. I'm only just finding the delights of authors such as Heinlein, Moorcock, Lovecraft, Pratchett (OK, I admit I have to buy his books new because it's difficult to find them second hand -- people must like them too much to give them away ) etc etc ad infinitum so I can't even think of buying recent books that have just been published because I've too many to read that have been published for years!  

That said, when King releases a new book, I buy it almost as soon as it touches the shelf in the shop 

Ooh...2,000 posts!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 22, 2007)

Hehe. I tend to stick with the far-fantasy guys....I have a most of Eddings' fantasy stuff, I lay my hand on just about any Xanth book by Anthony I can find-and I have his entire Incarnations of Immortality series, though I lost volume 3 -and I have all the Shannara books up to the trilogy that had the Isle Witch and the Voyage of the Jerle Shannara. I only read the "Voyage" and after that said, screw Brooks, he's messing up a great world.

And now Piers Anthony's trying to bust Xanth apart....


----------



## Connavar (Dec 23, 2007)

HoopyFrood said:


> Most of the books I've bought in the last year have been from second hand shops, and mainly older books. I'm only just finding the delights of authors such as Heinlein, Moorcock, Lovecraft, Pratchett (OK, I admit I have to buy his books new because it's difficult to find them second hand -- people must like them too much to give them away ) etc etc ad infinitum so I can't even think of buying recent books that have just been published because I've too many to read that have been published for years!
> 
> That said, when King releases a new book, I buy it almost as soon as it touches the shelf in the shop
> 
> Ooh...2,000 posts!



Heinlien eh ? finaly you show some good taste in your SF 

Where are your posts RAH forum  

I wonder do you buy second hand books by your favorits?  I can geuss you dont wait Kings books to be second hand before buying them but what your other favs?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't say I have any favourite authors except for Stephen King -- Terry Pratchett is perhaps another favourite but he doesn't come anywhere near my appreciation of King. I do buy all of Pratchett's books new, though, but mainly because there seems to be a lack of them in independent book stores. However, I am a completely omnivorous reader, I will read almost any genre (except for 'chick-lit', blerk) so I'll pick up any book that interests me...although I guess I do often look for the authors that I know or have heard of when book shopping. But I've been mostly buying second hand books for the last year because, since joining this site, I've found so many authors and books I need to read; but of course I'm not always sure if I'll like them, so buying second hand is the wiser option, I think. Plus, as there are so many authors mentioned on here that I'm yet to try, it's almost guaranteed that I'll find a book by at least one of them in any second hand book shop. 

And I haven't been in the RAH forum much, I've only read a couple of his books, but you might find a post by me in The Moon is a Harsh Mistress thread, mayhap.  I love that book, it's one of my favourite (and that's rare; as with authors, I don't really have a handful that I consider my favourites, but many, many books that I really like).


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 25, 2007)

Heres mine, although I still have a lot of books to add to it yet, its going to take me quite some time to get the whole collection up there. Shelfari - M B's Shelf


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 25, 2007)

Overread said:


> rose - that link wants me to sign in
> I think you will have to give us your ID on that site  == so we can search for you that way


  It worked for me!   Very strange...  

Anyway, my ID is very original - it's Rosemary


----------



## BloodAndSouls (Dec 28, 2007)

I just signed up to Shelfari thanks to you lot! http://www.shelfari.com/bloodandsouls/shelf


----------

